# Cisco Valet Wireless N Router - Set-up Advice?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm an analog dude in a digital world.

I have already figured out that I don't have the wireless 'gene'. Several (2) past failed attempts at setting up a wireless network have proven that. But I want to upgrade my system for streaming entertainment.

Ignoring the hard lessons of the past, I've plunged ahead and bought the latest, greatest thing, the router for dummies, the _"surprising simple"_ Cisco "Valet" wireless N router that almost "anyone" can install. I would come under the 'almost' category, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Planned Setup:
- wired desktop (Vista)
- wired printer
- wireless laptop (XP SP3)
- wireless Roku HD (future)

Any tips, advice or suggestions before I take my screwdriver and hammer to it would be appreciated 

tia

http://home.cisco.com/en-us/wireles...-BRAND_CISCO-VALET_cisco_valet_wireless_exact


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What problems are you having now? Are the wired devices working and the wireless ones are not?

- Merg


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The Merg said:
 

> What problems are you having now? Are the wired devices working and the wireless ones are not?
> 
> - Merg


 NetGear wireless G router working ok with my wireless laptop and wired desktop pc; current wired printer offline due to install problems.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Slip the Linksys in place of the Netgear and reboot a PC. Run the setup CD or login to the GUI -- usually 192.168.1.1 with admin/admin as username / password.

I'd change the IP scheme from 192.168.1.1 to something else. . . say, 192.168.100.1 and reboot the router / pc again. Login again to 192.168.100.1 and setup the wireless SSID with a WPA2 security key. . . use some phrase that you can easily remember like . . .'Todayisthefirstday' or whatever you want to use.

That should get you working on wired or wireless. Of course, change any static ips (your dvrs?) to the new 192.168.100.x scheme and reboot anything else.

PM if you have questions.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So you want to switch to Wireless-N then, right?

Set up of a wireless router is actually fairly easy. Wired devices normally get their IP addresses automatically as soon as you plug them in. Wireless devices usually just need to connect to your wireless network once.

The thing that usually confuses people is that there are two logons/passwords associated with a wireless router. The first is to log directly into the router to change settings. This is where the default username is usually admin or root and something similar for the default password. You want to change these just so that it is more secure.

The second is your wireless network security. You need to name you wireless network as the default is usually just Linksys and will have no security (password). After changing the name of the network, choose a Wireless Security. I would recommend WPA-PSK or WPA2-PSK. You would then create a passphrase/passkey/password for your wireless network. Then when you get on your laptop you can tell it to connect to your network. It will prompt for the passphrase. Once you enter it in correctly, it should just connect automatically after that.

- Merg


----------

